# Architecture



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay I have seen that there is an interest here for Architecture. This is the place where you can post pics of buildings, bridges, etc. that you like.

Here are a few that I have taken myself:

Wurzberg
















Nurnberg


















































Neuschwanstein


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Good call Chris! Nice pics of some nice buildings!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Very interesting!

love the castle in the hills!

Thanks for posting!

Will try and get a few up myself


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yeah, Neuschwanstein Castle is a keeper...built by King Ludwig II I think...


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 13, 2008)

I believe the Neuschwanstein Castle was the castle that Walt Disney based his castle on.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice shots. Great shots. Live in Suburban Phila so there really ain't much in the way of decent buildings (another KFC! Great...just great...) but love some of the stuff found on every corner in Europe.

Heard the same thing about the castle, about Walt Disney and all that. Looks very similar to the one in Florida. 

Adler, how do you get to Castle Neuschwanstein from Munich? Not planning on going anytime soon but figure it might come in handy some day in the future. 

War story about the Castle. Was at Oktoberfest last year and we're all pretty far into the suds. One of the women I was with said she wanted to get up early the next day and go see the castle. She wanted to know where it was so she could walk there. Was more than a bit shocked when we told her the thing was probably 60 km away. 

Walk to the Castle from Munich, ok, that's YOUR blonde momment for the day.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2008)

timshatz said:


> Nice shots. Great shots. Live in Suburban Phila so there really ain't much in the way of decent buildings (another KFC! Great...just great...) but love some of the stuff found on every corner in Europe.
> 
> Heard the same thing about the castle, about Walt Disney and all that. Looks very similar to the one in Florida.
> 
> ...



It is just south of Munich. I think you would have to take an Autobahn to Fuessen, which is near the castle.

I have been to the Castle many times. The picture I took above is when I was out flying one day and flew a couple of circles around it and took pictures.


----------



## Becca (Oct 13, 2008)

awesome..I can't wait to see where this thread goes...GREAT shots, Chris.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Do they have to be of architecture?

Can they just be of nice places like these in Germany?

Il try to keep it architecture in the future just thought I'd share these shots

Source:unknown


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 13, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Do they have to be of architecture?
> 
> Can they just be of nice places like these in Germany?
> 
> Source:unknown



Lets keep this to architecture. This should be interesting architecture from all over the world.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Alright to make for my post heres some photos of Cathedral Square in Christchurch ,New Zealand


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

The alley of Marten Trotzig is the narrowest alley in Stockholm. The alley is at its most narrow part only 35.4 inch wide. (90 centimeters). The alley has got its name from the German salesman Marten Traubtzich. Marten moved to Sweden in the year 1581. He bought the houses along the alley that bear his name during the years 1597 to 1599. 

Marten was a tradesman in copper and soon became one of Stockholm’s richest inhabitants. He was assaulted and killed during a business trip in 1617.







The alley of Marten Trotzig starts at the street Prastgatan. 
The alley is so narrow that it is easy to pass it without notice it. 





When the old city was established the sea line was at the lower level of Marten Trotzig alley. 





The alley joins the streets of Prastgatan and Vasterlangatan. 
The alley is one of the places were the difference in ground level in the old town is notable. 





The alley of Marten Trotzigs have 36 steps. 
These go from the street Vasterlanggatan to the street prastgatan. 





Vasterlangatan 81 the starting point of Martin Trotzigs alley. 
The alley was closed for the public during almost 100 years. 
It was blocked by a wooden fence at bouth ends. 
The valley was opened again in the year 1945. 

From: Old Town Stockholm Sweden - Gamla Stan


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice Lucky!


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

If you are walking about the old town a natural place to rest are Branda Tomten. The area of Branda Tomten is restful and offers shadow below the big tree in the center of the spot. 
Branda Tomten is at the corner of the streets Kindstugatan and Sjalagardsgatan. 







Original there was a house on the place were Branda Tomten is. 
The house was burnt down in the year 1728. 
The owner of the house did choose not to rebuild the house.





In the map from the year 1760 the spot was named Branda Tomten. 
The place has since had this name.





It is not only the big three that gives the area its leafy feeling. 
There are also a lot of plants growing on the front of the houses. 





There are a lot benches in the place to sit down and rest.





The big chesnut three in the middle of Branda Tomten is big and gives shade to the whole area. 

Same as above... Old Town Stockholm Sweden - Gamla Stan


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2008)

These are only chosen because I once visited them:

Menkemaborg, a castle in the North, not very far from where I was born:





De Burcht in Leiden:





Muiderslot near Amsterdam:





Loevenstein, not far from here:





Crabbehof Dordrecht, I lived next door from this for 4 years:





HaarZuylens near Utrecht





Doorwerth





Huize Doorn, that's right, where kaiser Wilhelm lived after WWI





He also lived here, Kasteel Amerongen:


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

H*ll yeah....! We DO like castles.... 8)


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice Marcel!

I like 7th one down the best

The last 2 shots have red crosses for me


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Nice Marcel!
> 
> I like 7th one down the best
> 
> The last 2 shots have red crosses for me



Sorry mate, I don't know why you have red crosses, for me they work.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

It's ok Marcel 

I know Jan Castles are Awesome!!

Heres a castle in the town of Werfen Austria

You may recognise it from the awesome movie "Where Eagles Dare"


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2008)

A few Medieval churches, in no particulary order except from the first, my hometown cathedral More on thread:





Dom Utrecht, note the missing link between church and tower:





Martinikerk Groningen (where I studied)





Den Bosch cathedral:




closeup:





St Bavo Haarlem:



which is well known for it's famous:





Nieuwe kerk Delft, where the royal family is burried:


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, churches....I like them too! Those that look like churches that is!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2008)

You mean the old ones?


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 13, 2008)

That's correct my friend!


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice churches Marcel

look very Gothic


----------



## Marcel (Oct 13, 2008)

109ROAMING said:


> Nice churches Marcel
> 
> look very Gothic



That's because... they are Gothic


----------



## Becca (Oct 14, 2008)

WOW! Very nice..loved the alley shots, Lucky. 

Wonder what those castles rent for a month...  we are looking at making a move...


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 14, 2008)

Lichtenstein Castle





Haut-Koenigsburg





Castle Falkenstein





Azay le Rideau


----------



## timshatz (Oct 14, 2008)

Marcel, what's up with the missing part of Dom Utrecht?


----------



## Marcel (Oct 14, 2008)

On August 1st 1674, there was a tornado in the City of Utrecht. This is already very rare, but this one was even strong enough to let the mid-ship of the church collapse.


----------



## Erich (Oct 14, 2008)

did someone say Castles ?? from this past summer guys ......... well you could find my thread on the Rhein trip but ......


----------



## Erich (Oct 14, 2008)

Köln Dom still under construction .........


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 14, 2008)

Very nice Erich!The amount of detail in them is incredible!

Love the first 2 on your post Lucky! quite close to the nicest Castles I've ver Seen


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2008)

Erich the Köln Dome is in my opinion the most beautiful Cathedral I have ever been to!


----------



## Erich (Oct 14, 2008)

have you heard the organ(s) play Chris in the Dom ? there was a very small and private service going on in the morn when we arrived in the right nave of the church...........wow the clarity was incredible in that big stone building, the chap could really play the keys

quite an Impressive piece of Arch. we also visited Notre Dame in Strasbourg which was quite impressive, the Köln Dom is just so massive and almost overwhelming.

Ulm Cathedral with the largest church spire is another jaunt we would like to make, the gothic church you showed from Nürnberg Chris looks pretty cool


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 14, 2008)

Erich said:


> Ulm Cathedral with the largest church spire is another jaunt we would like to make, the gothic church you showed from Nürnberg Chris looks pretty cool



The Ulm Cathedral is beautiful as well. I have not been to it in years.


----------



## timshatz (Oct 15, 2008)

Marcel said:


> On August 1st 1674, there was a tornado in the City of Utrecht. This is already very rare, but this one was even strong enough to let the mid-ship of the church collapse.



Tornado? In Holland? And it destroys a church?

Talk about the hand of God...


----------



## Marcel (Oct 15, 2008)

Yep, that's what the protestants thought. The church had been Catholic in the previous years and the Protestants thought it was God who punished them.

Tornado's do occur here, about every 10 years or so. This year we had one up north, but not as big as in the US though.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 15, 2008)

Great pics guys.

I will post some pics that I have taken in:

Germany (various places)
Washington DC
Rome, Italy
Paris, France 

I do not have time at the moment, Germany is about to play Wales.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2008)

Here are some more pics that took. These are not much as I was only able to get a few off of my Laptop at work today because my pindrive was full with school work.

Anyhow here we go.

I took these pics in Washington DC.


































































These next pics I took in Pisa, Italy.





















These next pics I took in Rome, Italy and the Vatican City in Rome, Italy.
























































I took these next pics in Florence, Italy.





















I took these next pics at Rottenburg, which is about 30 min from where I live.





















These next pictures are of Colmberg Castle which is about 20 minutes from my house. Me and my wife spent our 1st Wedding Anniversay at this Castle in the "Queens Suite".


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome pics Chris!


----------



## v2 (Oct 16, 2008)

King's Castle Wawel in Cracow


----------



## Erich (Oct 16, 2008)

Chris I remember Florence quite well from 1980....thanks

anyone been to Vienna ? got pics of the Dom and the govt. buildings but they are on slides........dang as well as Salzburg, Innsbruck ......... boo hoo


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 16, 2008)

Erich said:


> anyone been to Vienna ? got pics of the Dom and the govt. buildings but they are on slides........dang as well as Salzburg, Innsbruck ......... boo hoo



I do, I just have to find them.


----------



## v2 (Oct 17, 2008)

Castle Wisnicz- south of Poland


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 17, 2008)

Nice pics guys!


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2008)

sam2008 said:


> As a process, architecture..



So what? I've seen your other posts. You're only here to post wiki-definitions everywhere? Maybe post something useful for a chance.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 18, 2008)

He is a ****ing bot, nothing else.

Post deleted and banned. He will be back with another name though.


----------



## muller (Oct 18, 2008)

This wierd building is near my where I grew up. It was used to store grain. It's derelict now. There are 99 steps around it to the top, from there you can see the whole town.


----------



## Marcel (Oct 18, 2008)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> He is a ****ing bot, nothing else.
> 
> Post deleted and banned. He will be back with another name though.



Ah, thanks. I edited my post with the quote, so the e-mail adres is gone as well in that post.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Oct 18, 2008)

Nice Muller

Looks awesome 

Would be really cool to photograph at night with a long exposure ,maybe with the moon behind it or a couple of lightning bolts


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2008)

Thinking ghost pics, eh? 8)


----------



## v2 (Oct 19, 2008)

Lanckorona- a village near Kraków. It is famous for its well preserved 19th century wooden houses and the ruins of the castle ( 14th century ).


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice pics my friend. I will have walk down into my town and take some pics of the architecture here.


----------



## trackend (Oct 19, 2008)

super shots V2


----------



## Lucky13 (Oct 19, 2008)

Superb mate....SUPERB!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 19, 2008)

Very nice pictures


----------



## v2 (Oct 29, 2008)

Chochołów - a village in south of Poland ( near Tatra mountains ). Pens were built at the turn of the eighteenth and nineteenth century, with wooden logs, in an old, highland style. One hundred twenty of them are covered by conservation care...


----------



## v2 (Oct 29, 2008)

details...


----------



## muller (Oct 30, 2008)

Beautiful wooden houses there v2, love the wooden 'roof tiles' 8)


----------



## v2 (Dec 27, 2008)

The 15th century wooden church of St. Michael the Archangel in Dębno- Poland


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2008)

Fantastic shots V2! Reminds me of the wooden Curches that you find in Sweden and Norway...


----------



## Airframes (Dec 27, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of a beautiful building. Thanks, V2.


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 27, 2008)

Here's a few pics from a book about what we call in Sweden "snickarglädje", this is houses and style that I love and always brings me "home"...many has been knocked down, but they're also building new ones, to keep the tradition alive! 8)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 27, 2008)

Great pics V2, thanks for sharing. I have some more pics I need to post up as well.


----------

